
All of Richard Feynman’s physics lectures are now available free online (2014) - mpweiher
http://www.sciencealert.com/all-of-richard-feynmans-physics-lectures-are-now-available-free-online?utm_source=Article&utm_medium=Website&utm_campaign=InArticleReadMoreAll
======
Synaesthesia
[http://www.feynmanlectures.caltech.edu/](http://www.feynmanlectures.caltech.edu/)

------
wodenokoto
Weren't these lectures recorded as well?

------
koltaggar
HN loves fenyman

------
loblollyboy
Since there was recently a post about fusion, and this seems to be of interest
to many people on HN, here are really fantastic videos from University of
Wisconsin's Intro to Plasma Physics class. These got my dumbass through the
program
[http://mediasite.engr.wisc.edu/Mediasite/Catalog/catalogs/de...](http://mediasite.engr.wisc.edu/Mediasite/Catalog/catalogs/default)

------
zhte415
Are there any universities that are taking advantage of the blooming of online
content in their traditional programs and combining it with small-group /
individual study sessions?

Even if just internally (e.g. film Complex Analysis 101 one year, that stuff
doesn't change, and not need to lecture it again), but still give the
assignments and personal feedback. Perhaps do a weekly new video'd 'feedback
for everyone' for the course based on homework understanding. It certainly is
not done in universities in the country I'm in.

It seems an ideal opportunity to do more with less.

------
amelius
Also recommended: The Theoretical Minimum, courses by Leonard Susskind [1].

[1]
[http://theoreticalminimum.com/courses](http://theoreticalminimum.com/courses)

~~~
jayajay
These were really good.

------
mef51
Physics is like sex, it's only fun if you're doing it too

~~~
Koshkin
Not true:
[https://www.reddit.com/r/physicsporn/](https://www.reddit.com/r/physicsporn/)

------
sasas
From the site:

 _However, we want to be clear that this edition is only free to read online,
and this posting does not transfer any right to download all or any portion of
The Feynman Lectures on Physics for any purpose._ [1]

Do the content creators understand the basic mechanics of how web browsers
work? If someone was to watch the cached video on their drive are they then
breaking the policy stated?

[1]
[http://www.feynmanlectures.caltech.edu/](http://www.feynmanlectures.caltech.edu/)

~~~
ue_
There's always been a disconnect between people who understand technology and
people who write disclaimers and laws. Being smart doesn't protect you from
doing something which is a violation of the law, even though there may be gray
areas. Yes, watching the cached video might be a gray area - but the spirit of
the disclaimer is obviously to prevent storing it in such a way that you can't
access it unless they can provide it at the point of request.

[https://xkcd.com/1494/](https://xkcd.com/1494/)

~~~
witty_username
But caching is such a mechanism.

Not sure if this is a flag I enabled, but Chrome allows you to view content
from the cache.

------
arrmn
On kind of a related note, I've recently read "Surely you're joking mr.
Feynman" it's a funny and engaging book. It's really amazing what he was able
to learn.

Thanks for posting the lectures, I'll take a look.

~~~
wallace_f
I quite enjoyed that book, it's one of my favourites, actually.

One part that caught me by surprise was Feynman's praise for the quick
decision to use the atomic bomb. That stood out as something in apparent
disagreement with the character of his which I learned of, and I didn't know
what it was about that that he respected.

~~~
zeroer
It's been a long time since I've read it, but I'm guessing the saving lives
part of dropping the bomb.

Also, they didn't have the norm of a 70 year history of not nuking other
countries over disagreements, and had been in a brutal war for years, so they
probably though differently about the use of nukes.

~~~
wallace_f
> It's been a long time since I've read it, but I'm guessing the saving lives
> part of dropping the bomb.

I wasn't baiting an argument about the bombs, but I just don't want to let it
slide by. That is with almost certainty a false claim. I know we don't admit
in America that we are capable of producing and consuming propaganda, so it's
exceptionally difficult to communicate that idea despite what facts & what
leadership at the time said that is in the historical record. Something swept
under the rug was that there were many senior military leaders who pleaded to
not use the bombs on urban, civilian population centers, at the very least.
Also contrary to popular belief, the Japanese leadership was actually
desperately looking to find a way out of the war. It was over by that point.
Hirohito had no way for his empire to survive, and he selfishly did not want
to relinquish his role as emperor (he otherwise offered to surrender if he
could).

Feynman wasn't a military general at the time and he likely had no way or time
available of knowing the full consequences of use of the bomb.

My high school history textbook told me that the bombs saved lives. President
Eisenhower said there was no reason to drop them. There are two sides to that
story.

------
andars
(2014)

~~~
arlindohall
I got really excited because I've been reading these on the caltech website,
and from the title, without looking at the date, I thought this was suggesting
that videos of the lectures had been made available (!!) but, alas.

The lectures are great though. Really engaging and creative, and they help you
rethink some things you may have picked up in physics class.

~~~
TY
There are lectures on Youtube, but I think Microsoft did a great job on
cleaning them up and captioning them. You can find them here (link in the
article does not point to the current location anymore):

[https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/research/project/tuva-
richar...](https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/research/project/tuva-richard-
feynman/)

~~~
fjarlq
Cool, they've updated that page so that it no longer requires Silverlight.

